# Führverbot für Multitools?



## Franz_16 (16. September 2017)

Hallo,
eine Anglerboard-Leserin hat mir eine Nachricht geschickt mit dem Link zu einem aktuellen Blogeintrag:
http://knife-blog.com/2017/09/multitools/ 

Es geht dabei um ein Führverbot für sogenannte Multitools im Bezug auf das Waffengesetz. 

Da ich weiß, dass viele Angler solche Teile besitzen und ich selber jetzt rein instinktiv ein Multitool auch nicht gleich mit einer "Waffe" verbunden hätte, verlinke ich das hier mal. 

Im Blogeintrag wird davon gesprochen, dass sich wohl in letzter Zeit die Probleme mit sogenannten "Multitools" häufen.

Es geht wohl darum, dass auch diese Multitools unter 
"Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm" fallen und demnach erstmal nicht geführt werden dürfen. 

Der relevante §42a im Waffengesetz sieht aber eine Ausnahme vor, und zwar dann wenn ein berechtigtes Interesse besteht, das ist insbesondere dann der Fall wenn die Führung einem Sport oder einem "allgemein anerkannten Zweck" dient. 

Im Rahmen der Ausübung der Angelei dürfte das beschriebene "berechtigte Interesse" durchaus vorliegen.


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Da der §42 a sowieso schon sehr schwammig formuliert ist und generell alle Messer, die einhändig geöffnet werden können und die Klinge danach festgestellt ist, für das normale Mitführen mit Bußgeld belegt, wundert es mich, dass man sich jetzt über mutlitools wundert.

Es geht ja gar nicht um eine Waffeneigenschaft. Die ist für Einhandmesser in Bezug auf den §42 a ja völlig irrelevant. Es geht ja nur darum, ob ein Messer ein Messer ist. Und eben mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann. Und dann fest steht.
Wo das Messer drin steckt, juckt da doch nicht...

Finde es übrigens in dem Blog direkt zu Beginn sehr unglücklich formuliert.
Verbotene Einhandmesser. Das ist so sehr leicht falsch zu verstehen. Ein normales Einhandmesser ist nicht verboten.
Ein verbotenes Messer kennt das WaffG und der bloße Besitz ist eine Straftat. 
Ein Springmesser, dessen Klinge z.B. gerade herausspringt​ ist ein verbotenes Messer. Da muss man schon differenzieren. Ein normales Einhandmesser ist ja nicht einmal eine Waffe...


Allerdings ist es halt dank der schwammigen Formulierung des §42 a so, dass ich weder mit einem Teppichmesser, noch mit einem Brotmesser in der Öffentlichkeit herumlaufen darf. 

Das 30cm Opinel hingegen ist kein Problem. Keine feststehende Klinge, wo es ab 12cm teuer wird.
Und nicht einhändig zu öffnen.
Und keine Waffeneigenschaft.

Sinn und Unsinnig liegen manchmal nah beieinander.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Da Angler in der Regel immer Messer besitzen bzw.zum Angeln mitführen die den Führverbot des Waffengesetzes entsprechen, sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: Mitführen in der Angelkiste zum Angelplatz und wieder nach hause - erlaubt. Benutzung bei der Ausübung des Angelsports auch. Mitführen am Körper, z.B. in der Beintasche des Angelkombis beim Einkaufen----auf keinen Fall. Die Messer dürfen nie direkt zugriffsfähig sein. Das Thema hatten wir mal vor vielen Jahren schon bei einem Dorschfestival weil es dort zufällig sehr grosse Filetiermesser als Preise gab und die Angler direkt darauf hingewiesen worden sind sie sofort wegzubringen.

MfG. Börde-Pilker


----------



## Serdo (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Börde-Pilker schrieb:


> Mitführen in der Angelkiste zum Angelplatz und wieder nach hause - erlaubt.



Ja, aber: Die Angelkiste muss *ver*schlossen sein. *Ge*schlossen reicht nicht. Da muss ein Schloss (und wenn es ein Vorhängeschloss ist) angebracht und verschlossen sein! Im Prinzip muss es nicht einmal eine Angelkiste sein. Es reicht sogar ein Rucksack, dessen Fach mit zwei Reisverschlusszippern geschlossen ist, die mit einem Vorhängeschloss zusammengeschlossen sind.

_Disclaimer: Dies ist meine persönliche Interpretation des §42a Absatz 2 Satz 2. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine rechtlich bindende Aussage. (Den Schuh zieh' ich mir nicht an...  )_


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

@ronram
Danke für die Aufklärung. 
So wie es in dem Blog steht war es wohl lange Zeit so, dass die Multitools keinen interessierten - und jetzt plötzlich im Fokus sind. 

@Börde-Pilker
Jepp, man muss halt drandenken... ich bin da oftmals ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich nachlässig. Da liegt schonmal das eine oder andere Teppich-Messer oder Multitool im Auto rum. 

P.S.
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, Axel


----------



## Surf (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Naja. Seltsamer Artikel. Ziemlich wirr. Als Angler kann man sich da entspannt zurücklehnen,  wir müssen  mindestens eine Klinge mitführen und Punkt!  
Auch kann ich mit gut vorstellen, welchen Kandiaten das Tool abgenommen worden ist, an deren Schicksal eine epedemische Verfolgung profezeit wird.   KnifeBlog scheint auch echt ne Kiste für Messerfetischisten zu sein, die mit dem Tool als Messeerersatz unverdeckt am Gürtel ( "weil is ja n Werkzeug- die können mir nix!.." ) durch die Innenstadt laufen.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Ausübung der Angelei dürfte das beschriebene "berechtigte Interesse" durchaus vorliegen.



Aber nur dann.. 
Man könnte das Messer auch einfach aus dem Multitool entfernen, z.B. absägen und sich ein großes Opinel in die Tasche stecken, schon ist's wieder völlig legal. |rolleyes

Hoffentlich merkt das BKA nicht bald, dass man mit etwas Übung ein Opinel durchaus einhändig öffnen und auch arretieren kann :vik:


----------



## zandertex (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

ich habe gar kein messer in der angelkiste............nur nen kutter mit langer arretierbarer klinge.darf mann das?


----------



## ayron (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Nicht am Köper tragen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Ursus Albis (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Liebe Leute, 
wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, die Rute nehme und mein Einhandmesser deshalb einfach in die Hosentasche stecke, tue ich dies im Rahmen eines anerkannt sozial adäquaten Zwecks. Ähnlich wie ein Jäger, der sein Gewehr auf dem Weg zum Hochsitz einfach schultert und bis dahin dieses auch nicht in einen Tresor packt.

Allerdings würde ich so nicht über die Reeperbahn in Hamburg radeln. Denn dort sind Messer generell verboten.

Ob das nun ein reines Messer oder ein Multitool ist, dürfte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Tja, neue Art Küchenfenster?

Nachm Motto:
------
Sehr geehrdr Herr Bolidsischd, 
mit Messern unterhalb 12 cm Klingenlänge die ich haben darf, ist ein tierschutzgerechtes Töten großer Fische nicht möglich. Weswegen ein Zurücksetzen des großen (wahlweise) Karpfens, Zanders, Hechtes, Wallers unumgänglich war.
-----
Das wär feststehendes Messer ab 12 cm. 

Klingenlänge bei EINHÄNDIG feststellbarer Klinge ist ja unerheblich, darfst unabhängig Klingenlänge eh erst mal nicht führen.

Allerdings dürften Angler auch unter die Ausnahme fallen, wie es es bayerische Behörden erklären, dass nämlich ein berechtigtes Interesse eine Ausnahme zum Führen sein kann. Wäre das zu bejahen, greife die Ausnahme und es liegt ein rechtmäßiges Führen der vom prinzipiellen Führverbot erfassten Einhandmesser vor. Problem:
Ist ein Multitool für Angler bzw. zum Angeln notwendig oder reicht ein normales Messer?

DAS wiederum wird wohl in jedem Einzelfall vor Gericht entschieden.

Ich denke das mitführen in Angelkoffern etc., zudem im Kofferraum vom Auto, wären GRUNDSÄTZLICH kein Problem. 

Transport zum Wasser in Hosen- und/oder Jackentasche schon eher..

Interessant stell ich mirs beim "Streetfischen" als Spinnangler vor. Wie stech ich ohne geeignetes Messer mitten in Hamburg oder Elbe vorschrifttsmäßig nen Fisch ab?

Ich bin auch oft ohne große Köderbox/Rucksack mal in der Stadt (allerdings ist das abseits Wegen bei uns, nicht wie in Hamburg quasi zwischen Leuten) unterwegs, nur Kescher und kleine Box zum in die Tasche von der Jacke schieben - da wartet auch ne ü12 cm Klinge dann auf Arbeit.


Wegen Multitool gibts was Älteres vom Bundeskriminalamt, nen Feststellungebescheid:
https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/Downl...esser/030828FbZ20Rettungsmesser.html?nn=51278


Und im Knifeblog sind ne weitere Ladung Feststellungsbescheide zu finden vom BKA; wie diverse Messer einzustufen sind:
http://knife-blog.com/2017/05/feststellungsbescheide-bka/

Rechtlich einfach ist das Thema definitiv nicht....

Der Tipp im Knifeblog, dass wer für sich eine Möglichkeit der Ausnahme nach §42a Abs. 2 Nummer 3 oder §42a Abs. 3 WaffG sieht, der soll sich beim zuständigen Landespolizeipräsidium oder seiner Kreisverwaltung erkundigen, könnte bei Anfragen hunderttausender Angler da aber auch in den Behörden einen gewissen Arbeitsaufwand verursachen
;-)


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Naja um den Fisch ausbluten zu lassen brauche ich eigentlich kein Messer. Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu kreativ.
Man hört ja immer wieder, dass man als Angler ein Messer Mitführen muss... Quatsch. [emoji14]
...aber eine Axt tut es doch auch... 
...oder eben mit den Fingern die Kiemen rausreißen. Da blutet der fisch auch aus.

Zum Thema Einhandmesser:
Beim Angeln sicherlich gar kein Problem. Da würde ich drauf wetten, dass niemand das Angeln als Grund zum Mitführen in Frage stellt.

Interessant ist aber der Weg hin und zurück.

Da sagte mir mal ein Bekannter, der in einer deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft arbeitet....ich solle es einfach in die Hosentasche stecken. Mich würde ja niemand durchsuchen (dürfen).
Ich war verblüfft, wie einfach das geht. 
(Gut, Thema Durchsuchung..da muss man sich eben mindestens 30Km weit weg von der Grenze aufhalten und eben nicht an speziellen Orten, wie Hauptbahnhöfen, etc.)

Also eigentlich alles halb so wild.

Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mir irgendwann ein legales Springmesser fürs Angeln zu kaufen.
Klinge springt seitlich raus, einseitig geschliffen und kürzer als 8,5 cm (oder 7,5cm...bin mir gerade nicht sicher und müsste im WaffG nachsehen), dann ist es ein legales Messer. Fällt dann genauso unter den §42 a wie mein langes Filetiermesser...warum also nicht. :0


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Dazu fällt mir auch ein von mir öfter gebrauchtes Wort ein:
Bürokrateutonien.........


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo,

ja ja, unser Waffengesetz. Mittlerweile sollen ja sogar Zahnstocher mit mehr als 6 cm Länge verboten sein :q .
Spass beiseite; zu den Einhandmessern, ich öffne aber jedes meiner Taschenmesser mit einer Hand und das obwohl erstmal keines davon ein "richtiges" Einhandmesser ist. Insofern müssten alle Taschenmesser als Einhandmesser betrachtet werden - oder?
Mittlerweile sind wir ja schon soweit, dass eine Hausfrau, welche ein Küchenmesser über 12 cm Klingenlänge kauft und die Verpackung noch im Laden öffnet um das Messer etwas genauer anzuschauen sich beim Nachhausegehen, mit dem Messer in der Einkaufstasche, strafbar macht.
Lächerlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Nein, Lajos. Das ist Talent.


----------



## Gondoschir (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Ich hatte mich vor einigen Wochen bei einer Polizeistreife erkundigt, weil mir meine Schwester aus den USA ein Messer mitbringen sollte, welches bei uns unter das Waffengesetz fällt.
Auf dem Weg zum Wasser, beim angeln und auf dem Weg nach Hause ist das kein Problem. Anders verhält es sich, wenn sie mich mit dem Messer in der Disco antreffen. Dann ist es ein Problem.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Die Dänen regeln das in etwa so. In der Tasche gut verstaut auf dem Weg zum Wasser kein Problem. Am Wasser darfst du es beim Angeln am Gürtel tragen. 
Auf dem Weg zum Auto wieder in der Tasche verpackt.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Surf schrieb:


> Naja. Seltsamer Artikel. Ziemlich wirr. Als Angler kann man sich da entspannt zurücklehnen,  wir müssen  mindestens eine Klinge mitführen und Punkt!
> Auch kann ich mit gut vorstellen, welchen Kandiaten das Tool abgenommen worden ist, an deren Schicksal eine epedemische Verfolgung profezeit wird.   KnifeBlog scheint auch echt ne Kiste für Messerfetischisten zu sein, die mit dem Tool als Messeerersatz unverdeckt am Gürtel ( "weil is ja n Werkzeug- die können mir nix!.." ) durch die Innenstadt laufen.



Genau so kommt mit der Artikel auch vor.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Jaja das tolle "neue" Waffengesetz. Es trifft mal wieder die ehrlichen Bürger die nichts böses damit vorhaben. Alle anderen interessiert es eh nicht.

Zum genannten Opinel, das kann man problemlos als Einhandmesser nutzen wen es entsprechend behandelt ist. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe immer ein Einhandmesser am Mann. Allerdings als Slipjoint Variante (Klinge wird nur durch zwei gefederte Kugeln arretiert). Somit habe ich eine völlig legale Variante und brauche mir keinen Kopf darüber zu machen wo ich mich bewege (ausser natürlich in kompletten Verbotszonen).
Oder aber man nimmt kein Klappmesser .... feststehende Messer mit 12cm Klinge sind ja wesentlich ungefährlicher als feststellbare Einhandmesser....


----------



## Nordan (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Unter was Zählen eigentlich diese Fischtöter mit Klinge?


----------



## dosenelch (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Die meisten klassischen Multitools mit Zange dürften allein schon deshalb nicht von der Problematik des Führverbots betroffen sein, weil sich die Werkzeuge im zusammengeklappten Zustand des Tools auf der Innenseite befinden. Dann ist es sowieso unerheblich, ob sich die daran befindliche Klinge einhändig öffnen und arretieren lässt.


----------



## Franky (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Die meisten klassischen Multitools mit Zange dürften allein schon deshalb nicht von der Problematik des Führverbots betroffen sein, weil sich die Werkzeuge im zusammengeklappten Zustand des Tools auf der Innenseite befinden. Dann ist es sowieso unerheblich, ob sich die daran befindliche Klinge einhändig öffnen und arretieren lässt.



Leider nein! Klinge einhändig arretiert -> Führungsverbot. Egal wo wie und wo dran. Die Diskussion mit den entsprechenden Ordnungshütern verlierst Du, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.
Ich hab ja selbst um mein Leatherman "Core" (Klingen innenliegend und NICHT einhändig zu öffnen (mit Nagelhau)) und "Juice XE6" Angst.
Das "Surge" bleibt immer zu Hause...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Könnte einem Angst und Bange werden, wenn man sich ausmalt wieviele Irre scheinbar mit Messern umher rennen wollen |bigeyes.

Egal ob Taschenmesser, Multitool, Filetier- oder Jagdmesser: im Rucksack, der Angeltasche, Koffer usw. und unter 12cm Klingenlänge ist nicht verboten. Das ist nicht *Führen*, Ende*.

*Was Kollege "keine Ahnung" einbringt, bezieht sich auf Jäger und Schützen. Die müssen ihre Waffen neuerdings in abschliesbare Futterale packen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo,

also ich hab mal meine Taschenmesser (alles ganz normale) zusammengesucht. Neun habe ich zusammengebracht (kann sein, 
dass irgendwo noch 1-2 rumliegen), ich mache davon jedes mit einer Hand auf. Demnach müssten ja alle Taschenmesser verboten sein. Bemerken möchte ich noch, dass ich keineswegs überdurchschnittlich geschickt bin, oder irgedwelche Taschenspielertricks beherrsche.
Weiss jemand genau, was ein Messer zu einem "Einhandmesser" macht.
Das Kriterium, dass es mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann, kanns ja nicht sein, weil dann ja alle Taschenmesser davon betroffen wären. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Könnte einem Angst und Bange werden, wenn man sich ausmalt wieviele Irre scheinbar mit Messern umher rennen wollen |bigeyes.
> 
> Egal ob Taschenmesser, Multitool, Filetier- oder Jagdmesser: im Rucksack, der Angeltasche, Koffer usw. und unter 12cm Klingenlänge ist nicht verboten. Das ist nicht *Führen*, Ende*.
> 
> *Was Kollege "keine Ahnung" einbringt, bezieht sich auf Jäger und Schützen. Die müssen ihre Waffen neuerdings in abschliesbare Futterale packen.



Führen = zugriffsbereit irgendwo rumliegend (Tasche, Hosentasche, Handschuhfach - ********gal!). Daher muss das Behältnis verschlossen sein und nicht nur geschlossen.
Dazu reicht ein kleines Vorhängeschloss, Kabelbinder oder Tüdeldraht. 
Selbst die (mit Tesafilm verklebte) Umverpackung des neuen 20 cm Küchenmessers in der Plastik... äääh Baumwolltragetasche gilt als verschlossens Behältnis, da es den direkten Zugriff unmöglich macht.
Was meinste, warum mein Rucksack für den Bogensport verschlossen ist? Nicht wegen des Take-Down-Recurves und der 12 Pfeile, die sich darin befinden. Den darf ich im Zweifel sogar voll aufgebaut durch die Gegend schleppen. Aber mein Billig-Einhandmesser zum Pfeile puhlen und das Mutiltool, was darin liegt, zwingen mich zum Verschluss.
Schon geil... |uhoh:


----------



## Franky (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab mal meine Taschenmesser (alles ganz normale) zusammengesucht. Neun habe ich zusammengebracht (kann sein,
> dass irgendwo noch 1-2 rumliegen), ich mache davon jedes mit einer Hand auf. Demnach müssten ja alle Taschenmesser verboten sein. Bemerken möchte ich noch, dass ich keineswegs überdurchschnittlich geschickt bin, oder irgedwelche Taschenspielertricks beherrsche.
> ...



Wie machst Du denn ein Schweizer Offiziersmesser mit einer Hand auf? Du brauchst eine zum Festhalten und eine zum Öffnen der Klinge/Werkzeuge. Also - Zweihandbetrieb 
Und nochmal - nicht jedes Einhandmesser ist verboten. Nur, wenn die Klingt durch eine technische Einrichtung (z. B. Backlock, Linerlock etc.) verriegelt/arretiert wird.
Die "Slipjoint"-Variante (also nur durch Federkraft) ist von dem Führverbot ausgeschlossen. Damit sind eben auch die Einhandmesser erlaubt......


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo,

bei den neun Messern war ein "Schweizer" dabei, gerade nochmal probiert, in der Hosentasche meines Trainingsanzugs, geht astrein mit einer Hand und das ist eines von den dickeren.
Bei den meisten ordentlichen Taschenmessern (nicht beim Schweizer) arretiert die Klinge, so auch bei sieben der von mir "getesteten", da das für mich ein Sicherheitsaspekt ist.
Da steh ich nun ich armer Tor....

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den neun Messern war ein "Schweizer" dabei, gerade nochmal probiert, in der Hosentasche meines Trainingsanzugs, geht astrein mit einer Hand und das ist eines von den dickeren.
> Bei den meisten ordentlichen Taschenmessern (nicht beim Schweizer) arretiert die Klinge, so auch bei sieben der von mir "getesteten", da das für mich ein Sicherheitsaspekt ist.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich - DAS würde ich gerne mal im Video sehen... Ich habe mir hier bei meinem "lütten" Victorinox Huntsmen als auch beim Eka Swede 8 und Helle Skala die Finger abgebrochen und war der Selbstverstümmelung extrem nah...


----------



## Heilbutt (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franky schrieb:


> Leider nein! Klinge einhändig arretiert -> Führungsverbot. Egal wo wie und wo dran. Die Diskussion mit den entsprechenden Ordnungshütern verlierst Du, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.
> Ich hab ja selbst um mein Leatherman "Core" (Klingen innenliegend und NICHT einhändig zu öffnen (mit Nagelhau)) und "Juice XE6" Angst.
> Das "Surge" bleibt immer zu Hause...



|kopfkrat
Also ich hab das vor ein paar Jahren im Sachkundelehrgang anders gelernt!?!
Da ging es immer ums einhändige öffnen & arretieren!?!

Deshalb bin ich sehr erstaunt wo bei den meisten Multitools die ich kenne das Problem sein soll.

Ich hab noch das uralte LeathermanTool. Bis ich da eine der zwei Klingen rausgefriemelt habe, hat mir mein "Gegner" sämtliche Knochen gebrochen, oder er sitzt schon im nächsten Starbucks!!!|bigeyes

Wir hatten diesbezüglich mal beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt nachgefragt:

Beim Angeln darf man ein Messer tragen, welches man will (außer die "verbotenen" wie z.B. Butterfly,..), da anerkannter Zweck. Auf dem Weg zum / vom angeln das Messer in den Rucksack/Tasche/Kofferraum.
Dann ist alles gut, da nicht unmittelbar zugriffsbereit.

Das zumindest ist mein Wissensstand!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - DAS würde ich gerne mal im Video sehen... Ich habe mir hier bei meinem "lütten" Victorinox Huntsmen als auch beim Eka Swede 8 und Helle Skala die Finger abgebrochen und war der Selbstverstümmelung extrem nah...



Hallo,

ehrlichkeitshalber muss ich zugeben, dass ich mir beim vierten Öffnen (ich bin ein relativ neugieriger Mensch) des Schweizers leicht in den Zeigefinger geschnitten habe. Wobei das Schweizer schon mit Abstand das schwierigste "Einhandmessser" war. Die anderen gehen wirklich ruck-zuck auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franky schrieb:


> Führen = zugriffsbereit irgendwo rumliegend (Tasche, Hosentasche, Handschuhfach - ********gal!).



Nein... sorry Franky

Führen bedeutet in der Öffentlichkeit (griffbereit) dabei haben.
Hosentasche = Scheixxe
Handschuhfach z.B. sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Ausserdem gibt es den Begriff "berechtigtes Interesse", der würde z.B. bei deinem Bogensport greifen.

Ich bin unter anderem auch Jagdscheininhaber und musste mich wegen der ständigen Verschärfungen des Waffenrechts mächtig umstellen, investieren und weiterbilden. Aus der Sicht, muss ich schon des öfteren Lächeln, wenn sich Angler wegen der minimalen Berührungspunkte mit dem Waffenrecht aufregen.
Ich denke viele Angler begreifen gar nicht wieviele Freiheiten sie, im Vergleich mit anderen gefi....en Minderheiten *noch* genießen .


----------



## dosenelch (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franky schrieb:


> Leider nein! Klinge einhändig arretiert -> Führungsverbot. Egal wo wie und wo dran. Die Diskussion mit den entsprechenden Ordnungshütern verlierst Du, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.
> ...




Doch, ist es. 
Es geht in diesem Fall nämlich primär nicht um die Tatsache, dass sich die Klinge überhaupt einhändig öffnen und arretieren lässt, sondern darum, dass man durch den zusammengeklappten Zustand des Tools -sofern sich die Werkzeuge wie gesagt dabei auf der Innenseite(!) befinden- nicht UNMITTELBAR Zugriff darauf hat und diese einsetzen kann. 
Das ist der kleine, aber feine Unterschied.


----------



## bobbl (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Spannende Diskussion. Ich frage mich immer, welchen Hirnen solche Vorschriften entspringen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass nach der Neuerung des Gesetzes alle Messerstecher und Kleinkriminellen ihre nun verbotenen Messer daheim lassen. 
Wieder was für die Sicherheit im Lande getan.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Wasser, beim angeln und auf dem Weg nach Hause ist das kein Problem. Anders verhält es sich, wenn sie mich mit dem Messer in der Disco antreffen. Dann ist es ein Problem.



Da hast du den Haken an solchen Gesetzen, Leute die mit einem Messer andere angreifen wollen, packen's natürlich trotzdem ein, die scheren sich nicht um Gesetze. Gemacht werden die nur um diese Minderheit der Messerstecher präventiv, was selten passiert, um das Messer erleichtern und sie evtl. dafür verurteilen zu können.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nein... sorry Franky
> 
> Führen bedeutet in der Öffentlichkeit (griffbereit) dabei haben.
> Hosentasche = Scheixxe
> Handschuhfach z.B. sollte kein Problem darstellen.



Nur in so fern, als dass das Handschuhfach *ver*schlossen ist!

Ich würde mich auf keinen Fall auf eine Diskussion einlassen, was das berechtigte Interesse angeht. Wann liegt das vor? Nur während des Angelns selbst? Was macht der Spinnangler während des Stellenwechsels? Oder der Weg zum Wasser bzw. zurück?
Leider reagieren viele "Ordnungshüter" über, es mangelt m. E. da an Einschätzung des Gegenübers. Harmloser Angler - oder mordlüsterner Messerstecher...
Ersterem wird's Leben schwer gemacht, letzterm eh alles schaissegal!


----------



## ayron (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Naja, sieh die Sache mal so.... hast du das Messer nicht griffbereit am Körper, dann wirst du es im Zweifel im Affekt nicht einsetzen.
Hatt schon einen Sinn, denn keiner braucht beim Einkaufen oder in der Kneipe ect. ein Messer/Einhandmesser am Körper.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



ayron schrieb:


> Naja, sieh die Sache mal so.... hast du das Messer nicht griffbereit am Körper, dann wirst du es im Zweifel im Affekt nicht einsetzen.
> Hatt schon einen Sinn, denn keiner braucht beim Einkaufen oder in der Kneipe ect. ein Messer/Einhandmesser am Körper.



Das bezweifelt um Himmels Willen auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht!). Mir geht es um die Darstellung des "berechtigten Interesses". Beim Angeln - nur wann ist das genau? Weg vom/zum Wasser/Auto, Stellenwechsel etc.!


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



ayron schrieb:


> Naja, sieh die Sache mal so.... hast du das Messer nicht griffbereit am Körper, dann wirst du es im Zweifel im Affekt nicht einsetzen.
> Hatt schon einen Sinn, denn keiner braucht beim Einkaufen oder in der Kneipe ect. ein Messer/Einhandmesser am Körper.



Ich brauche beim Einkaufen kein Messer...stimmt.

Ich brauche beim Einkaufen aber auch keine Hose...
Das geht auch ohne. |wavey:

Wenn ich aber nach meiner Arbeit noch schnell Milch für die Kinder einkaufen möchte, blöderweise aber noch das Teppichmesser von der Maloche in der Hosentasche habe...dann bin ich dran.
Das Teppichmesser ist ein Messer, das mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann und danach feststeht. Erst bei Betätigung des Lösemeschanismus fährt die Klinge wieder ein.

Kaufst du meinen Kindern Milch? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franky schrieb:


> Das bezweifelt um Himmels Willen auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht!). Mir geht es um die Darstellung des "berechtigten Interesses". Beim Angeln - nur wann ist das genau? Weg vom/zum Wasser/Auto, Stellenwechsel etc.!



(3) *Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände* im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder *einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.*


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Was sagt denn die allgemeine Verwaltungsvorschrift zum WaffG dazu?


"Liegt ein berechtigtes Interesse am Führen dieser Gegenstände vor, ist der Bußgeldtatbestand nicht verwirklicht. So

wird sichergestellt, dass das Mitführen nützlicher Gebrauchsmesser für sozial-adäquate Zwecke (z. B. Picknick, Bergsteigen, Gartenpflege, Rettungswesen, Brauchtumspflege, Jagd

und Fischerei) auch weiterhin nicht beanstandet wird."

Klingt doch gut, oder?

Man googel die WaffVwV.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich brauche beim Einkaufen kein Messer...stimmt.
> 
> Ich brauche beim Einkaufen aber auch keine Hose...
> Das geht auch ohne. |wavey:



Brustbeutel?


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brustbeutel?


Möglich. [emoji14]


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Jetzt mal ganz konkret. 
Ich habe nämlich auch so ein Multitool. 

Haben die mir im Getränkemarkt geschenkt. 

Ist das ohne Einschränkungen erlaubt?
Das Messer lässt sich nicht "feststellen", wenn man den Messerrücken gegen die Tischplatte drückt, klappt es zu.


----------



## zokker (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Oh oh, Franz werden wir jetzt eine ganze Weile nicht mehr sehen ... das SEK ist bestimmt schon unterwegs ...


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Erlaubt ja. 
Bei einem verbotenen Messer ist der Besitz verboten. (Ja, ich weiß... aber da werde ich nicht locker lassen. )

Wenn das Messer durch bloße Krafteinwirkung wieder eingeklappt werden kann, dann ist die Klinge nicht arretiert. 
So wie bei einem Schweizer Messer. Auch wenn das Teil ein wenig klemmt ist es nicht arretiert. 
Die Klinge muss verriegelt sein.


----------



## Mitschman (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe nämlich auch so ein Multitool.
> 
> Haben die mir im Getränkemarkt geschenkt. ...



Wie viel trinkst du?


----------



## funkbolek (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Ich nehme zum Ansitz-Angeln oft eine Machete mit und stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass mir das als Angler erlaubt ist, da ich ein berechtigtes Interesse in Form des Anspitzens, Freimachens etc habe. Dieser teilweise auch hier festzustellende vorauseilende Gehorsam ist mir fremd...


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich nehme zum Ansitz-Angeln oft eine Machete mit und stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass mir das als Angler erlaubt ist, da ich ein berechtigtes Interesse in Form des Anspitzens, Freimachens etc habe.


ohoh, das betrifft, noch viel schlimmer, den naturschutz...:m


----------



## funkbolek (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Das will ich mal sehen, wie jemand mich anzeigt, weil ich drei Brennneseln umsäbele


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

da sind lebewesen von betroffen, die du entweder tötest, oder ihnen zumindest den wohnraum nimmst, du barbar...
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/landwirtschaft-posse-um-tote-maus.html

:vik:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz konkret.
> Ich habe nämlich auch so ein Multitool.
> ......
> Ist das ohne Einschränkungen erlaubt?



Wie bereits gesagt, so lange durch Krafteinwirkung schließbar und ohne Arretierung, kein Problem. Deshalb auch mein Hinweis auf die Slipjoint Varianten.




Heilbutt schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Ich hab noch das uralte LeathermanTool. Bis ich da eine der zwei Klingen rausgefriemelt habe, .....



Naja, eins der "uralt" Leathermans ist z.Bsp. das Wave das wirklich alle klassischen Einhandmesser Merkmale hat, Fingebohrung und Arretierung. Und genau das macht bei einem Multitool ja auch Sinn, einhändiger Griff zur Gürteltasche und man hat ein schnittbereites Messer zur Hand (oder eben mit einem Schwung ne Zange einhändig offen). Glaube ausser der Super Tool Serie haben da alle aussenliegende Klingen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo,

noch eine Fage an die Experten; zur Arretierung allgemein. Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich jedes meiner Taschenmesser (obwohl keine "Einhandmesser") mit einer Hand öffnen kann. Fast alle meiner Taschenmesser sind mit Arretierung.
Jetzt habe ich mich auf verschiedenen Seiten etwas eingelesen und bin auf folgende Kriterien für ein Einhandmesser gestossen, demnach ist ein Einhandmesser mit einer speziellen Vorrichtung (Knopf, Loch, etc.) ausgestattet und die Lösung der Arretierung und das Schließen des Messers muss auch mit einer Hand zu bewerkstelligen sein.
Da bin ich jetzt wieder etwas beruhigt, da ich das Lösen der Arretierung bei meinen Taschenmessern nicht mit einer Hand hinbekomme.
Ich hoffe, ich liege da richtig, da ich eigentlich immer ein Taschenmesser einstecken habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Wo hast Du denn das her? Das Gesetz ist da (leider) ziemlich eindeutig:
https://dejure.org/gesetze/WaffG/42a.html


> [..] Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm [..]


Von Schließen steht da nix...
Es sind (leider) auch schon Modelle "einkassiert" (und mit Bußgeld belegt worden), die nicht als Einhandmesser konzipiert sind. Einige sind halt total ausgeleiert, so dass die Klinge quasi "rausgeschleudert" werden kann.
Unter anderem war mein Eka Swede 8 auch mal mit dabei, obwohl mit Nagelhau eindeutig KEIN Einhandbetrieb vorgesehen ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo Franky

danke für die Antwort. Die Krux ist, dass im Waffengesetz sowie in den Ausführungsbestimmungen etc. als Kriterium für ein Einhandmesser eben nur die einhändige Öffnung und das Arretieren erwähnt wird. Auf der Wikipedia Seite unter Einhandmesser (welche ja nicht stimmen muss) und auf noch einer Seite, die ich aber momentan nicht mehr finde. War die Definition eben auch noch auf das einhändige Schliessen ausgelegt.
Bei der Polizei habe ich auch angerufen und der Beamte war zwar etwas verwundert, als ich ihm sagte, dass ich jedes Taschenmesser einhändig öffnen kann (ok, beim Schweizer probiere ich es nicht mehr :c ) - aber eine andere Definition hatte der auch nicht parat. Ist auch klar, der hält sich an den Gesetzestext.
Ich finde da as Ganze irgendwie unbefriedigend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Ob ein Messer arretiert oder nicht klärt im Zweifel das BKA in einem Feststellungsbescheid.

Um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, kann man auf deren Website alte Feststellungsbescheide einsehen...


----------



## el.Lucio (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo zusammen, 
Hab mir den Fred mal grade durchgelesen und da kam mir die Frage,
Welches Multitool hat denn eine längere Klinge als 12cm?

Mein leatherman hat nur 6,5cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hab mir den Fred mal grade durchgelesen und da kam mir die Frage,
> Welches Multitool hat denn eine längere Klinge als 12cm?
> 
> Mein leatherman hat nur 6,5cm|kopfkrat



Hallo,

die über 12 cm beziehen sich auf feststehende Messer.
Bei sogenannten "Einhandmessern" ist die Klingenlänge egal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## el.Lucio (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Ah, ok. Danke für die Aufklärung.

Liest sich für mich irgendwie anders im Text#c. Hatte die Klingenlänge auf beide Arten bezogen. Würde ja auch mehr Sinn ergeben.|kopfkrat


----------



## exstralsunder (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, wenn man ein Messer mit feststehender Klinge oder mit nicht feststehender Klinge in den Hals gerammt bekommt? Ok...letzteres wäre wohl Gesetzeskonform;+
Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn mir jemand sein Messer mit 12 cm Klinge oder 11 cm in die Rippen piekt?
Ich kann die ganze Diskussion nicht verstehen.
Wenn ich will, hab ich jemanden mit nem Zahnstocher innerhalb von Sekunden außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Warum wurde eigentlich noch nicht die Säge des Multitools verboten?
Damit lassen sich herrlich die Gliedmaßen kürzen.
Wie gesagt: in meinen Augen ist die Regelung absurd.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: in meinen Augen ist die Regelung absurd.


logo, das mag einem so vorkommen und auch klar, es ist nicht die waffe ansich die tötet, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es aber nun mal diese regelungen/gesetze, das ist einfach so.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Nicht alles was hinkt sind Vergleiche.
Ein einhandmesser zieht man eben im affekt lässig tötungsbereit aus der Tasche und rammt es ins Brustbein. Wenn es nicht arretiert kann es uU dann schliessen und weniger Schaden machen bzw den Angreifer verkrüppeln. Und mit einem Zahnstocher musst du erstmal etwas treffen was schneller und Robuster als ein Käsehäppchen ist. Auch verursachen Sägen eher selten tödliche Stichverletzungen.
In Mekka  (NL) gelten deutlich strengere Waffengesetze, da regt sich hier aber keiner auf; es wird eher vereinzelt gefordert, der Gesetzgeber möge sich ein Beispiel an den NL nehmen - das wiederum halte ich für absurd


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In Mekka  (NL) gelten deutlich strengere Waffengesetze, da regt sich hier aber keiner auf; es wird eher vereinzelt gefordert, der Gesetzgeber möge sich ein Beispiel an den NL nehmen - das wiederum halte ich für absurd



Doch ich, Anfang der 80er schon, wurde mir dort an der Grenze mein altes Fahrtenmesser beschlagnahmt!
Hatte mir der Opa so als 12 jähriger an einem Tourikiosk gekauft.
Fand ich damals nicht lustig von den Käseköpfen, vor allem ohne Chance auf ein Wiedersehen des Objekts!

Zu den neuerlichen Waffengesetzen hierzulande, man wird Terror auch nicht mit dem Verbieten von Werkzeugen stoppen können!
Wenn ich jemand die Luft ablassen will, reicht ein mittlerer Schraubenzieher dafür.

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: in meinen Augen ist die Regelung absurd.



Da bin ich durchaus nicht weit weg 
Wir sollten aber durchaus den Mund halten, sonst wird noch der Bleistift auf die Liste gesetzt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

In Holland ist das Nutzen einer Futterschleuder verboten, weil diese unters Waffengesetz fällt. :g


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Hallo,

andere Baustelle, ein Bekannter von mir besuchte seinen Jugendfreund in den USA. Als er wieder daheim war fragte ich ihn, ob er auch Angeln gewesen sei. Er bejahte dies und erzählte dass sein Freund gesagt hat, jetzt gehen wir mal angeln und nehmen drei Angeln und drei Gewehre mit.
Auf meine Frage, ob er denn was gefangen habe, sagte er nein, das wäre aber auch verwunderlich gewesen, denn als sich nach einer knappen halben Stunde nichts rührte ballerten sie so ziemlich auf alles, was so im Fluss dahergeschwommen kam (Menschen ausgenommen). In halber Schussrichtung machten zwei Amis Holz. Keinen hat das gestört dass die da rumschossen und das waren keine Kleinkaliberwaffen.
Das musss man nicht nachmachen, aber unser Waffengesetz ist in Teilzügen einfach nur lächerlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das musss man nicht nachmachen, aber unser Waffengesetz ist in Teilzügen einfach nur lächerlich.


eben, zumal es ja auch nur den legalwaffenbesitzer trifft, die anderen juckt das eh´ nicht.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Wem wurde denn schon mal, von Grenzübertritten abgesehen, das Angelzeug nach verbotenen Gegenständen durchsucht?

Da wird man wohl eher dazu aufgefordert ein Messer vorzuzeigen, weil man ja eines zur Versorgung der Beute haben muss.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: in meinen Augen ist die Regelung absurd.



Klar, das ist sie ohne Frage. Dazu noch schwammig formuliert. |kopfkrat

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Jagdkollegen brech ich meine Sauen gleich draußen auf, weil ich kein Zeckengeschwader daheim haben möchte.
 Zum Schloss aufbrechen muss man manchmal ziemlich Kraft aufwenden, deshalb nehm ich das abgebildete Messer (ausschliesslich) zum Sauenansitz mit.

Wenn ich mir überlege, daß schon Leute wegen eines Taschenmessers mit 5 cm Klingenlänge in der Seitenanablage des Autos belangt wurden, man aber jederzeit mit so einem Brachialgerät (mit 10,8 cm Klingenlänge unter der Grenze für feststehende) herumrennen darf, frag ich mich schon nach der Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Gesetzes.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Wenn es differenzierter formuliert wäre würde an dieser Stelle gemeckert werden dass in Bürokrateutonien alles haarklein geregelt wird ^^ 
In NL oder England sind sie schlimmer dran was das angeht


----------



## ronram (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Sooo schlimm ist es hier doch gar nicht. Beim Angeln kann und darf ich alle Messer mitführen, deren Besitz nicht verboten ist.
Das kann dann auch ein legales Kampfmesser sein, ein legales Springmesser oder eben ein großes Messer ohne Waffeneingeschaft.

Könnte deutlich restriktiver sein...


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Diese angedachte(!) Verbot betrifft ja hauptsächlich die wilden Männer, die tagtäglich Klimbim am Gürtel haben müssen, bis sie aussehen, wie ein Milizionär auf dem Kriegspfad. Wenn das Zeug in der Angeltasche ist, wird niemand danach fragen. Als Angler muss man ja gewisse Werkzeuge mit sich führen, was auch der §42 WafG ausdrücklich so berücksichtigt.


----------



## ronram (20. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Das ist ja das schöne an der Freiheit.

Hier kann ich erlaubtes Klimbim am Gürtel tragen, bis mir die Hose runter rutscht.

Ich sehe ja gar nicht ein mein Messer zu verstecken.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn es differenzierter formuliert wäre würde an dieser Stelle gemeckert werden dass in Bürokrateutonien alles haarklein geregelt wird ^^
> In NL oder England sind sie schlimmer dran was das angeht



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es in Dänemark auch recht krasse Regeln bezüglich dem rumrennen mit Messern...?!?|kopfkrat


... als ich das erste Mal in Norwegen war hatte ich mir in nem Outlet ein richtig schönes Helle-Messer gekauft.
Das hatte ich glaub ich komplett drei Wochen am Gürtel.:k
Hat nie irgendwo irgend jemanden gestört / interessiert!
Ach nee, zum Schluss für 2 Tage Oslo hab ich´s dann doch abgenommen...:q
Aber das gehört ja jetzt nicht wirklich zum Thema...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gründler (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Zum Schloss aufbrechen muss man manchmal ziemlich Kraft aufwenden, deshalb nehm ich das abgebildete Messer (ausschliesslich) zum Sauenansitz mit.
> 
> .



Habe ich ne Zeit lang auch so gemacht,mittlerweile liegen im Auto und inne Treckers gute stabile Rosenscheren (nicht die für 1.99€).Damit knackst du wunderbar die Schlösser. 

Im übrigen breche ich auch draussen auf.

#h


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wem wurde denn schon mal, von Grenzübertritten abgesehen, das Angelzeug nach verbotenen Gegenständen durchsucht?
> 
> Da wird man wohl eher dazu aufgefordert ein Messer vorzuzeigen, weil man ja eines zur Versorgung der Beute haben muss.



So kenn ich das auch. Ich hatte einmal ziemliche Erklärungsnot als ich beim angeln kein Messer vorzeigen konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

BEIM Angeln ist ja nie das Problem (Streetfishing mitten in Hamburg mitm dicken Messer am Gürtel  mal aussen vor - könnte interessante Diskussionen geben)..

Aufm Weg ZUM Angeln kanns Probleme geben...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> BEIM Angeln ist ja nie das Problem (Streetfishing mitten in Hamburg mitm dicken Messer am Gürtel  mal aussen vor - könnte interessante Diskussionen geben)..
> 
> Aufm Weg ZUM Angeln kanns Probleme geben...



Das ist so nur bedingt richtig. Wenn die Polizei Angler auf Erlaubnisschein etc. kontrolliert (was hier in meiner Gegend z.B. regelmäßig am RMD-Kanal geschieht), kassieren die auch gern nicht erlaubte Messer ein. Und die schauen sich auch im Auto um, wenn das in der Nähe steht. Einem Mitglied meines Vereins wurde voriges Jahr ein großes Messer einkassiert (hatte er zum Freischneiden seiner Angelstelle am Vereins-Weiher dabei), das er im Kofferraum liegen hatte.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Selbst auf dem Weg zum Angeln ist man als Angler erkennbar und wie schon gesagt, wenn man sein Messer, oder Tool nicht wie ein Ehrenabzeichen trägt, sondern in der Angeltasche dabei hat, muss man selber schon etwas provokant auftreten, dmait überhaupt wer davon Notiz nimmt. Auch die Polizei weiß das. Ein potentieller Attentäter wird sich kaum mit Rutentasche, Rucksack, Klappstuhl und Kescher tarnen, um dann mit einem Multitool ein Blutbad besser verüben zu können.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Man muss sich nicht wegen jeder eventualität einshizen. Theoretisch mag es möglich sein, praktisch bin ich mit Messer am Gürtel auch schon einkaufen gewesen  (im Angelwaldschratoutfit, zugegeben im ländlichen Bereich) und es hat keine Sau interessiert. Theoretisch kann man auch dafür belangt werden, ohne blinken abzubiegen aber in der Praxis wird das so selten geahndet dass Mercedes scheinbar aufgehört hat Blinker zu verbauen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbst auf dem Weg zum Angeln ist man als Angler erkennbar und wie schon gesagt, wenn man sein Messer, oder Tool nicht wie ein Ehrenabzeichen trägt, sondern in der Angeltasche dabei hat, muss man selber schon etwas provokant auftreten, dmait überhaupt wer davon Notiz nimmt. Auch die Polizei weiß das. Ein potentieller Attentäter wird sich kaum mit Rutentasche, Rucksack, Klappstuhl und Kescher tarnen, um dann mit einem Multitool ein Blutbad besser verüben zu können.



Wie überall im Leben gibt es bei der Polizei solche und solche. Viele haben Augenmaß, andere wollen zeigen, was sie für coole Typen sind. Und da reicht halt ein autorisierter Spinner (oder Anglerfeind), um für ordentliche Unruhe zu sorgen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> zugegeben im ländlichen Bereich



Auf dem Land ist das komplett Wumpe. Der Stress beginnt spätestens in den Ballungszentren.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auf dem Land ist das komplett Wumpe. Der Stress beginnt spätestens in den Ballungszentren.



Gott was will man denn da?
Passend dazu: in der Stadt bist du nach sechs Kannen Bier Alkoholiker, auf dem Land der Fahrer: )


----------



## Franky (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auf dem Land ist das komplett Wumpe. Der Stress beginnt spätestens in den Ballungszentren.



Ich denke, das würde zu weit führen und leicht ins OT rutschen - aber mitunter hast Du auf dem Land zugezogene. Ich wurde schon "komisch" angeschaut, als ich mit Beil "bewaffnet" aus der Tür trat, um Anfeuerholz zu schlagen. Jetzt stell Dir noch Dutzende "Stockenten", die am Uferweg entlang stolzieren. Die fühlen sich schnell bedroht....


----------



## DrDosenbier (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist so nur bedingt richtig. Wenn die Polizei Angler auf Erlaubnisschein etc. kontrolliert (was hier in meiner Gegend z.B. regelmäßig am RMD-Kanal geschieht), kassieren die auch gern nicht erlaubte Messer ein. Und die schauen sich auch im Auto um, wenn das in der Nähe steht. Einem Mitglied meines Vereins wurde voriges Jahr ein großes Messer einkassiert (hatte er zum Freischneiden seiner Angelstelle am Vereins-Weiher dabei), das er im Kofferraum liegen hatte.



Verbotene Messer (Faustmesser u.s.w.) müssen sogar beschlagnahmt werden, aber du meinst sich §42a Messer. Wenn es so war, dass diese beim Angeln beschlagnahmt wurden, dann war das grundsätzlich rechtswidrig. Auch die Durchsuchung des Autos ist nur mit einem richterlichen Beschluss oder einer Staatsanwaltschaftlichen Anordnung (bei Gefahr im Verzuge) möglich.


----------



## funkbolek (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Polizisten die meinen Erlaubnisschein kontrollieren und dann meinen Kofferraum inspizieren wollen, würd ich was erzaehlen. Klarer Fall von selbst schuld...


----------



## ronram (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Eine unbegründete Durchsuchung?
Das geht jedenfalls in NRW nicht so einfach...

Grenznahes Gebiet: Ja
Orte mit erhöhtem Kriminalitätsaufkommen (z.B. Hauptbahnhof): Ja


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Polizisten die meinen Erlaubnisschein kontrollieren und dann meinen Kofferraum inspizieren wollen, würd ich was erzaehlen. Klarer Fall von selbst schuld...



Der Polizist agiert hier als Fischereivollzugsbeamter. Was er in dieser Rolle darf, ist hier im Art. 72 festgelegt:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG/true

Und da steht:

2) 1Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit
1. die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3 die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, *auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden*, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.

Der Angler ist also verpflichtet, den Kofferraum zu öffnen.


----------



## Bener (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Dann darf der Polizist aber nur die Fanggeräte und die Fische im Kofferraum begutachten. Eine Machete oder öhnliches, müßten sie dann ignorieren, oder?


----------



## Reg A. (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Bener schrieb:


> Dann darf der Polizist aber nur die Fanggeräte und die Fische im Kofferraum begutachten. Eine Machete oder öhnliches, müßten sie dann ignorieren, oder?



Aus der Perspektive betrachtet müsste er ja dann auch ne Leiche im Kofferraum ignorieren, ist schließlich weder Fisch noch Fanggerät


----------



## Bener (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

...sondern Aalfutter?


----------



## funkbolek (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Aus der Kontrollbefugnis wird also ne Durchsuchungsbefugnis. Das geht
wohl wirklich nur in Bayern.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Wenn Verdacht auf eine Straftat besteht und wegen verschleierungsgefahr Gefahr im Verzug ist ist das meine ich kein bayrisches Phänomen beim Beispiel Leiche im Auto


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Aus der Kontrollbefugnis wird also ne Durchsuchungsbefugnis. Das geht
> wohl wirklich nur in Bayern.



Der Polizist lässt den Angler den Kofferraum öffnen, um reinzuschauen, und da sieht er das Messer drin liegen. Dann darf er natürlich tätig werden, wenn er einen Gesetzesverstoß erkennt. Durchsucht wurde da gar nichts.


----------



## Reg A. (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*

Nu lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf! Das ist vielleicht in der Theorie so; praktisch hat das quasi null Relevanz. 
Bin in fast dreißig Angeljahren ein einziges Mal von der Polizei kontrolliert worden (zumindest in Bayern). Lief komplett entspannt ab: Hallo, schon was gefangen?, Papiere, alles ok, danke, viel Glück noch! Nix Fanggeräte vorzeigen, Blick in den Rucksack oder ins Auto. 
Klar kann man auch an nen Hilfssheriff mit starkem Minderwertigkeitskomplex geraten, aber das kannste auch bei ner Verkehrskontrolle. Und da darf der Cop auch in deinen Kofferraum sehen, z.b. um sich deinen Verbandskasten zeigen zu lassen. So what?

@Kochtopf und Naturliebhaber: eben


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2017)

*AW: Führverbot für Multitools?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Nu lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf! Das ist vielleicht in der Theorie so; praktisch hat das quasi null Relevanz.
> Bin in fast dreißig Angeljahren ein einziges Mal von der Polizei kontrolliert worden (zumindest in Bayern). Lief komplett entspannt ab: Hallo, schon was gefangen?, Papiere, alles ok, danke, viel Glück noch! Nix Fanggeräte vorzeigen, Blick in den Rucksack oder ins Auto.
> Klar kann man auch an nen Hilfssheriff mit starkem Minderwertigkeitskomplex geraten, aber das kannste auch bei ner Verkehrskontrolle. Und da darf der Cop auch in deinen Kofferraum sehen, z.b. um sich deinen Verbandskasten zeigen zu lassen. So what?



So sieht's aus. Es sind sehr wenige Ordnungshüter, die da Stress machen. Aber manchmal genügt halt einer im "Revier", um Unruhe zu stiften. Und der eine scheint sich in meiner Gegend gern am RMD-Kanal rumzutreiben


----------

